
Sparta: The Fall of the Empire - monort
http://www.historynet.com/sparta-the-fall-of-the-empire.htm
======
bobosha
Great article, recommend watching Bettany Hughes's documentary on the
Spartans[1]

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oGHlp8g7I0M&list=PLb5MA_edV9...](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oGHlp8g7I0M&list=PLb5MA_edV9Ppp76MS0OmsdgJpFkMlmlFE)

